# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم GSM Shield Box  GSM Shield MTK Module v1.4 Update is out - 04/03/2020

## mohamed73

*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Hisence   F16 - Sim Lock Remove, All Other options already supported  Huawei  CRO-L02 - Fixed sim unlockCRO-L03 - Fixed sim unlockCRO-L22 - Fixed sim unlockCRO-L23 - Sim Lock Remove, All Other options already supported.   ZTE   A530  - FRP/Factory Reset (Flash & Meta Mode)/Backup & Restore NVRam  (flash & Meta Mode)/Repair IMEI/Flashing/Read Info.  Lenovo   A5  - FRP/Factory Reset (Flash & Meta Mode)/Backup & Restore NVRam  (flash & Meta Mode)/Repair IMEI/Flashing/Read Info.TB-7104FDA  - FRP/Factory Reset (Flash & Meta Mode)/Backup & Restore NVRam  (flash & Meta Mode)/Repair IMEI/Flashing/Read Info.   Alcatel   OT-VFD620 - Fixed Unlock in Flash Mode.   Added:   Added Generic BootLoader Unlock By Fastboot.Added Generic Flashing Unlock by Fastboot.
-- This function will not work on all phones, some brands have custom way to Unlock Bootloader  Added Erase FRP and Wipe UserData by Fastboot.
-- This function will not work on all phones, for this function need to have Unlocked Bootloader.  Fixed Meta mode for New Helio Models.Improved Repair IMEI without database in Meta Mode for New Helio Models.
-- Not Supported Phones with Read Only and Protected IMEI.  Official Website: 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Download from: 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   RESELLERS WELCOME - WE CAN SHIP FROM CHINA OR DUBAI *

----------

